# Cauling for some tips



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

While doing a dry run for a large tabletop glue up today, I stopped and realized that I think I need to make some new clamping cauls. I tried to put a bow into the first set I made and I think I went a little overboard. My shorter cauls (18" to 24") have about 1/16 or more camber and the longer ones (36ish") have about 3/16 to 1/4 of camber in them. Seems like I have to put too much pressure on them to get the bow to come out. I am worried that between the camber on the top caul and the bottom caul, I am going to put a bow in the panel because the cauls somehow won't flex at the same rate. Anyway, I have a ton of cherry left over from this tabletop and was wanting to make some new clamping cauls from the leftovers. I am thinking of leaving the camber totally out or maybe just taking three or four passes with a handplane. Any thoughts or tips on making a good long lasting set of cauls?

Thanks again guys


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I cant speak to your question, because I just winged it with both of my sets. The only meager tip I have for you is to wrap them in tuck tape when youre done. Ugly, but PA wood glue will never stick to it.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

i have never probably put as much thought into it as i should..and plan to do a bit of flattening after the glue sets…
but i suppose the type of lumber the size of the cauls all act differently . make two and do a mock up ?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/12302

hth

Or you can purchase them:
http://www.bowclamp.com/


----------

